# DEhumidifier



## MotoGP1000 (Oct 8, 2016)

My basement is split into two parts.  Finished and then unfinished which houses the sump pump/hvac etc. 
my question is... which part should I place the dehumidifier in.    Right now it's in the unfinished part but I feel with the sump in there, it's naturally going to drag that moisture out first.  In other words I may be making it work harder than it needs to be. 

Thoughts not this?   Should I just put it in the finished part and let it do its  job there?

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes, catch it before it gets to the finished part.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 9, 2016)

Possible to run one unit in each room?


----------



## JoeD (Oct 9, 2016)

The sump should sealed or you wasting money.
I think it would be more important to keep the finished area low humidity.


----------



## MotoGP1000 (Oct 10, 2016)

2 units might be an energy suck although it is a decent sized basement 

I thought about putting it I t he finished partas the unfinished I would assume is naturally more humid and i maybe should only be concerned with keeping the finished part at optimal humidity levels?   Idk. 

In the unfinished part it runs a lot but assume it would with the sump in there that's covered with only with a plastic lid


----------

